# Carpet question



## Mudd (Dec 29, 2008)

The mesh side should go up. You're not putting the pad across the tack strips.

As you walk on the carpet, the abrasive backing will rub the pad and that mesh preserves the integrity of the pad.

The pad should be glued/stapled to the subfloor.

Your stretcher's pins are adjustable. You just need to grab the nap with the stretcher, not punch through the carpet.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

So the pins should not reach the backing?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

They should not go *thru* the backing....


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The skim on the pad is so the carpet will slide when you stretch it. Back in the old days pad had no skim so we sprinkled baby powder on it so it would slide.


----------

